
Bread machines get a much-kneaded physics makeover - sohkamyung
https://physicsworld.com/a/bread-machines-get-a-much-kneaded-physics-makeover/
======
perl4ever
"radial mixing techniques work better than vertical mixing, and that a device
with a highly curved spiral arm or two spiral arms that mimic kneading by hand
could make dough that is well-aerated, absorbs water well and is elastic"

I thought most if not all mixers for bread dough were radial and used a spiral
arm already? That's what all the home mixers I've seen look like.

And the tone of the article is like nobody's ever investigated this before -
don't people who make mixers and use them have some literature/expertise on
this?

